# comunicacion RS232 a bluetooth  y a una PDA



## celedonio (Feb 11, 2006)

la idea es la siguiente, tengo un circuito que antiguamente se me comunicaba con el pc via RS232, la nueva idea es convertir esas señales serie a bluetooth y de ahi para a una PDA con dicho BT integrado.

no se si es aqui donde debe estar publicado.

gracias


----------



## eldelpuerto (Feb 11, 2006)

Hola.
Mira yo estoy tambien con lo mismo.
Me podrias pasar tu circuito (el que comunicabas con el pc via rs232)?

En principio, creo que tendrias que fabricar un driver que convierta la señal rs232 a bluetooth.

El driver para un bluetooth ya lo hace windows. Tu lo unico que tienes que ver es en que puerto simula el bluetooth windows y lanzarle la señal por alli.
Lo suyo es controlar todo eso por ti, o sea, poderlo programar tu mismo, pero... hay necesitas conocimientos.

Si voy consiguiendo algo te envio.
mi email eldelpuerto@hotmail.com.

enviame ese circuito.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## celedonio (Feb 12, 2006)

es una especie de cuentakilometros, no es mas que un electroiman. esos pulsos al PC y con una apli en visualbasic(que yo no hice) se le daba la información de la velocidad a la que giraba la especie de rueda que queriamos medir. yo no empeze el proyecto y quiero retomarlo ahora, asi que estoy un poco verde tb

te agregao al msn.

saludos


----------

